# quel navigateur pour os 9.1



## nikobion (25 Octobre 2007)

bonjour
j'ai un g3 BB 350 mhz avec 1G de ram pour la pao tout va bien mais sur le net explorer 5.1 bug sans cess et netscape ne s'ouvre meme pas. quel navigateur puis je utiliser qui soit fiable, stable et qui me permette de naviguer sans pb d'affichage ??????:rose:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2007)

nikobion a dit:


> bonjour
> j'ai un g3 BB 350 mhz avec 1G de ram pour la pao tout va bien mais sur le net explorer 5.1 bug sans cess et netscape ne s'ouvre meme pas. quel navigateur puis je utiliser qui soit fiable, stable et qui me permette de naviguer sans pb d'affichage ??????:rose:


Salut,

Quand j'étais sous OS 9, celui que j'utilisais et qui le moins de problème était Netscape. Mais à la fin surfer sur le web sous OS 9 était de plus en plus problématique.
A priori ta configuration doit pouvoir supporter Mac OS X. Peut-être pas Tiger mais Jaguar ou Panther sûrement. Ce serait une bonne solution.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2007)

Le hic c'est que m&#234;me avec le meilleur navigateur sous OS 9, tu risques de rencontrer de plus en plus de probl&#232;mes: le web &#233;volue constamment avec ses standards, il est aussi devenu plus lourd, et ces anciens navigateurs, dont le d&#233;veloppement a &#233;t&#233; arr&#234;t&#233;, ne sont donc plus trop adapt&#233;s pour surfer convenablement en 2007.

Essaie de voir ce que &#231;a donne avec iCab.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le hic c'est que m&#234;me avec le meilleur navigateur sous OS 9, tu risques de rencontrer de plus en plus de probl&#232;mes: le web &#233;volue constamment avec ses standards, il est aussi devenu plus lourd, et ces anciens navigateurs, dont le d&#233;veloppement a &#233;t&#233; arr&#234;t&#233;, ne sont donc plus trop adapt&#233;s pour surfer convenablement en 2007.


Tout &#224; fait. 
D'ailleurs, moi, dans les derniers temps,, j'avais m&#234;me des probl&#232;mes sur des sites o&#249; jusqu'alors &#231;a passait bien( ex. :  La Redoute). Il &#233;tait grand temps de passer &#224; Mac OS X.


----------



## nikobion (25 Octobre 2007)

mais que faire de mes applis PAO avec ps totor xpress sous 9 ??? en plus j'ai une floppée de plugin d'Xtension. je dois tout reformater ????
quel est la procédure??????


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2007)

nikobion a dit:


> mais que faire de mes applis PAO avec ps totor xpress sous 9 ??? en plus j'ai une floppée de plugin d'Xtension. je dois tout reformater ????
> quel est la procédure??????


 
Pardonne-moi mais quelle est le rapport avec ta question initiale qui était le surf sur Internet depuis OS 9?


----------



## claude72 (25 Octobre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le hic c'est que même avec le meilleur navigateur sous OS 9, tu risques de rencontrer de plus en plus de problèmes: le web évolue constamment avec ses standards


J'utilise Netscape 7, et je considère qu'un site qui n'a pas été développé pour être compatible avec les anciens navigateurs ne mérite pas d'être visité, "et pis c'est tout".


----------



## WebOliver (25 Octobre 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> J'utilise Netscape 7, et je considère qu'un site qui n'a pas été développé pour être compatible avec les anciens navigateurs ne mérite pas d'être visité, "et pis c'est tout".



C'est tout le problème de la rétro-compatibilité: l'assurer pour de lointaines versions minoritaires, c'est pénaliser la majorité avec des lourdeurs qui apparaîtront et pénaliseront de nouveaux développements.

On peut faire un parallèle avec Microsoft et Apple et leurs OS respectifs. L'un choisit d'assurer une compatibilité totale avec les anciennes versions, alors que l'autre a fait le choix inverse.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2007)

nikobion a dit:


> mais que faire de mes applis PAO avec ps totor xpress sous 9 ??? en plus j'ai une flopp&#233;e de plugin d'Xtension. je dois tout reformater ????
> quel est la proc&#233;dure??????


Tout reformater ? Non. Tu installes Mac OS X et tes applications OS 9 tourneront dans l'environnement Classic de Mac OS X. Pour des explications d&#233;taill&#233;es, fais une recherche sur le forum : le sujet y a s&#251;rement &#233;t&#233; abord&#233;.

Et sous Mac OS X, tu as plein de navigateurs : Safari, Firefox, Camino,....


----------



## MagicLudovic (3 Novembre 2007)

Moi il y a pas si longtemps, j'utilisai Mozilla 1.2.1 ... Mais ça devenait de plus en plus galère, plus grand choses ne fonctionnait sur le web, sauf l'essentiel ...

C'est vrai aussi que iCab semble être le seul dernier navigateurs pour Os 9 : http://www.icab.de/dl.php

Ludo.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est tout le probl&#232;me de la r&#233;tro-compatibilit&#233;: l'assurer pour de lointaines versions minoritaires, c'est p&#233;naliser la majorit&#233; avec des lourdeurs qui appara&#238;tront et p&#233;naliseront de nouveaux d&#233;veloppements.
> 
> On peut faire un parall&#232;le avec Microsoft et Apple et leurs OS respectifs. L'un choisit d'assurer une compatibilit&#233; totale avec les anciennes versions, alors que l'autre a fait le choix inverse.



C'est tout &#224; fait possible de faire des sites qui fonctionnent partout : en suivant les standards on peut afficher le site nu (avec les styles par d&#233;faut du navigateur) pour les vieux navigateurs. Tant pis pour le design&#8230; Le tout est de bien s&#233;parer le contenu de sa mise forme.   

Pareil pour le javascript, ajax, etc, si un site est fait correctement, il se d&#233;gradera correctement dans les anciens navigateurs tout en restant utilisable.


----------



## LC475 (4 Novembre 2007)

Les sites qui requièrent une version récente de Flash ne fonctionnent pas (deezer, youtube...) : c'est dommage !


----------



## Invité (4 Novembre 2007)

LC475 a dit:


> Les sites qui requièrent une version récente de Flash ne fonctionnent pas (deezer, youtube...) : c'est dommage !



Avec un Starmax 3000/200 upgradé avec une carte G3@400, le tout sous Os9.1 avec Icab 3.0.3 !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2007)

les conseils du dessus sont pertinents ( dont passage à OSX+classic)

Et quand j'étais sous OS9 , le navigateur qui marchait le mieux et de loin:
icab


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Novembre 2007)

Invit&#233;;4463914 a dit:
			
		

> Avec un Starmax 3000/200 upgrad&#233; avec une carte G3@400, le tout sous Os9.1 avec Icab 3.0.3 !
> 
> _screenshot_​



Si &#231;a c'est sous OS 9.1, moi, je suis les Beatles ! 


Allez, je suis bon, je te le laisse &#224; 10.2.x


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2007)

Je crois que c'est OS 9.1 avec un skin OS X.


----------



## Invité (5 Novembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si &#231;a c'est sous OS 9.1, moi, je suis les Beatles !
> 
> 
> Allez, je suis bon, je te le laisse &#224; 10.2.x



Tu pr&#233;f&#232;re qu'on t"appelle comment alors, John, Paul, George, Ringo ? 




			
				gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est OS 9.1 avec un skin OS X.



Gagn&#233; !!!


----------



## ccciolll (20 Avril 2008)

Pour ma part, je suis là chez ma mère.

Je l'ai équipée avec mon vieux G3/233 beige et os 9.2 (puisqu'elle souhaite conserver son abonnement modem 56K et que le modem que m'a gracieusement offert un forumiste de macgé ne fonctionne pas sous X).
Pour accéder à ses comptes en ligne de la banque postale, j'ai essayé :
- avec Internet Exploseur 5 qui n'a pas voulu afficher correctement l'accès sécurisé (donc pas possible d'accéder), 
- puis avec Netscape qui a planté à l'ouverture de la page, 
- et enfin avec ICab 3.03, et là, ça fonctionne.

Donc mon conseil, sous Mac OS 9.2, ce serait plutôt iCab.

Par contre, MON DIEU QUE C'EST LENT.
à tel point que pour écrire sur macgé, j'ai préféré ouvrir une fenêtre SImpleText et copier-coller, sinon c'est 30 secondes d'attente tous les 10 caractères Et je ne tape pas comme un planton de la Police Nationale.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2008)

Faudrait pitêt augmenter l'allocation mémoire du navigateur, en général, l'alloc par défaut est prévue pour de petites configs avec peu de Ram !


----------

